
The President's Own as a Model for the Marine Corps Cyber Auxillary - bradj
https://warontherocks.com/2019/09/the-presidents-own-as-a-model-for-the-marine-corps-cyber-auxiliary/
======
bradj
"Now imagine the Marine Corps Cyber Auxiliary cast in the image of the
President’s Own. Attracted by the prestige, the mission, and the powerful
capabilities of the Marine Corps’ most elite cyber unit, cyber experts join
through the President’s Own process. Many of these cyber experts have
exploited and defended computer systems since age eight, apprenticed under the
best cyber professionals, and worked for hacking groups or top cyber security
firms. After passing through initial offensive and defensive cyber challenges
online, the most successful candidates come to Marine Corps Base Quantico for
a full day of testing and interviews. If they meet the demanding standards
required by the Marine Corps, they sign a four-year contract “for duty with
the U.S. Marine Corps Cyber Auxiliary only” at the E-6 pay level with full
benefits."

This seems like an effective approach, except for restricting pay to the E-6
level. After adding in BAH, the pay comes out to around $70k (assuming they
are based in the DC area). Not sure if prestige and honor is going to cover
the difference between that and the market price for a software engineer.

